# That just happened



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Dang fish jumped right on the table for a picture. Ok, I may have helped it just a bit


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You are lucky no one was injured, That is a big fish. .......... Do you want someone to get it off of your table before it ruins the finnish??????????


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

No more yet after that one since these nice folks set up this barrage of poles right next to me


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang nice fish 
Wow you were kidding they set up shop!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If that's a small point I could understand them setting up there.. But if it's a decent size area, I'd be pretty pissed! Nice drum btw!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah no reason for that at all!


----------



## teamherzog1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seems like the only thing biting today were the black drum. I caught one 30 inches and lost another but no pompano. I caught mine east of Portofino. There was a flock of birds working the water about twice as far as I could cast. Some days you go surf fishing when you should have been kayak fishing.


----------



## Too Tall 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

I always bring an extra rod or two and fish in the middle...like my space


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Fishing*

I have seen worse setups.

Going back to a hole where I caught fish yesterday is often a real experience. Wall-to-wall rigs. You can't even get to the beach. Bummer! C2


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Yes, but its a little different when I am the only person for miles on either side and some nice folks want to get right up on ya. their group and me were the only ones there all day.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:Throw a 3 oz weight over all there lines next time or even better a sabiki rig


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good fish:thumbup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I hate when people do that! Nice fish btw. I do the same thing as mentioned earlier. I throw out a few "wing" rigs to either side of me and fish in the middle. To be honest I do it to keep swimmers, etc. away. I got to admit if someone set up right next to me like that on a vacant beach I probably would not win a good person award.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking..were where u fishing in that picture?


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Todd I see you have one of those new style expensive light wieght rods Outcast has... How do you like it? They seem unusual, but then I was slow to warm up to braid and circle hooks when they were new too.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

navkingfisher said:


> Todd I see you have one of those new style expensive light wieght rods Outcast has... How do you like it? They seem unusual, but then I was slow to warm up to braid and circle hooks when they were new too.


I was wondering that as well. What length is it?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Was going to do that to you the other night as a joke! You should have stripped down to a speedo and asked them to apply the lotion for ya! should have chased them away.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Todd said:


> Yes, but its a little different when I am the only person for miles on either side and some nice folks want to get right up on ya. their group and me were the only ones there all day.


That is right on the verge of unbelievable


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

All my rods are shimano terez from those that I use as my all purpose to 200 pound jigging rods. The ones on the beach are 7'2" 20-40 pound class rods. I like them. Works good, lasts long time. They are strong enough to easily bring in fat fishes but still sensative and light enough to use to get pinfish.


----------

